# Eric Thomas saddles?



## Swanndiary (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello!
I'm from France and Eric Thomas is a easy find brand, their saddle are good for a first leather saddle (I don't like their faux leather saddle line), after it depend if the saddle is adapted of your horse, you need to try it on your horse for have a better opinions :wink:


----------

